# Setup pics



## Scleropages (Aug 16, 2010)

Got some batterys for the camera


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Aug 16, 2010)

awesome enclosures and animals


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 16, 2010)

very nice paul


----------



## Mr.James (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice work, did you make the enclosures?


----------



## python_dan89 (Aug 16, 2010)

nice work paul =)


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks 

My design but a mate made them for me.

Few more.....


----------



## diprotodon (Aug 16, 2010)

really nice your animals must enjoy them what about the snakes?


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 16, 2010)

awesome ackie set up


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 16, 2010)

nice setups


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 16, 2010)

diprotodon said:


> really nice your animals must enjoy them what about the snakes?


 
Heres a few , bit of a pain to take pics tho , too much reflection with all the heat lights ( and I suck @ taking pics)


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice setup and jungel


----------



## melluvssnakes (Aug 16, 2010)

I love the way you've set up the lizard enclosurers. But what are you using for your substrate? I'm not happy with mine and am trying to find something else to use


----------



## ezekiel86 (Aug 16, 2010)

wow some really nice setups here !
Really have to take some pics of all my new ones...whole new room 90% finished !
10/10 enclosurers scleropages!


----------



## TassieHerper (Aug 16, 2010)

That looks awesome. I could only wish for a set up like that, sadly I haven't the room. love the shot with all the Exo Terras lined up.


----------



## Kurto (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice setup!  Those rock walls look awesome!!


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks

Substrate in the dragon enclosures is just that paper kitty litter , I did use sand for a few years but it stained the dragons red.


----------



## lloydy (Aug 17, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> Thanks
> 
> My design but a mate made them for me.
> 
> ...



God, im jelouse of that fake rock wall 
Wana get your make to make me one? lol


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 17, 2010)

lloydy said:


> God, im jelouse of that fake rock wall
> Wana get your make to make me one? lol


 
Rock wall is from universal rocks ( but they have now moved to Texas)


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 17, 2010)

Kenshin said:


> are those enclosures made out of plexi or clear acrilic?



6mm Glass


----------



## slim6y (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice work 

Too cold for out doors ones?

Hows that huge spotted you used to have?

When's the next trip to the FNQ for you?


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 17, 2010)

haha can't take pics of everything 

Huge spotted is going great , hes knocked up a few girls again this year 

Holi----holia--day?? what you talkin abouts?


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 17, 2010)

all looks awesome well done


----------



## python_dan89 (Aug 17, 2010)

thats some good work there mate =)


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 17, 2010)

yeah yeah yeah there has always gotsta be a friggen show off in the works now .............................................this only adds to the reason why I HATE YOU 






(ok is GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN with envy )


----------



## ezekiel86 (Aug 17, 2010)

Some people are really getting good with the DIY backgrounds...keep up the good work!
would love to see some more


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 17, 2010)

If I had more time I would give some backgrounds a go , I have made some before , but just don't have the free time atm.

and LOL @ Redbelly.. Don't go envyin all the work to maintain everything I keep , LOL


----------



## snakehunter (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice setups, but don't you think you have overcrowded the bearded dragons a bit? I can count 6 adults in one of those tanks


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 17, 2010)

Very nice! Very clean too, that's what I like to see


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 17, 2010)

"Nice setups, but don't you think you have overcrowded the bearded dragons a bit? I can count 6 adults in one of those tanks "

I keep them outside in 6 foot enclosures most of the year, they are only inside wile burminating, I moved them inside when it started geting below 10C @ night​


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 20, 2010)

one word, WOW!! (is wow a word?)


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 22, 2010)

haha I am thinking of moving in the next year or so.. Need a place with more room , LOL


----------



## shaye (Aug 22, 2010)

haha u buying a mansion ? Lol  great setup bluey


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 24, 2010)

LOL , thanks Tiger


----------

